# Compatibility of attachments



## Kevin Scott (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the tractor world and am trying to determine which tractor/brand to purchase. I want a compact/subcompact in the 1500-2000 lb. range. I really like the Mahindra Max 26 and 28 XL models, several Kubota's also interest me.

What's confusing is how to determine whether a 3rd party attachment will fit a particular tractor. So the general question is: Are there standards for the 3 point hitch and PTO? How do you know if an attachment will fit a tractor?

The attachments I have an interest in besides a front loader and backhoe are; auger, stump grinder, box blade.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

PTO drivelines are the same. Most attachments are category one, and you are looking at tractors that would fall into the category zero range meaning that finding used implements on craigslist for instance, is going to be harder, but not impossible. The pins are larger on the category one, and the geometry between the 3 points is different to where something like a post hole auger will not interchange. There's also the weight issue, and some implements such as my category one Frontier rear blade, even if adapted to fit a category zero hitch, would likely strain the hydraulics. I'd look at that hitch ranking and try to get a tractor that would fit category one implements if you could, if it's not too much tractor for your needs that is.


----------



## Kevin Scott (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking a category 1 is probably going to be my best option. The Mahindra Max 24 and 26 both have cat 1 hitches. I just noticed they don't make a Max 28 anymore.


----------



## DLSkidmore (Jun 21, 2018)

The other factor with 3 pt hitch attachments is the horsepower rating required. The tractor PTO HP rating will be lower than the overall tractor rating, so keep an eye on that.

Several of the attachments you mention are often put on loaders rather than 3 pt hitch. If your loader is skid steer compatible, you can use any skid steer attachments that you have enough hydraulic power for.


----------

